# How To Achieve A Nice Thick Shower Gel



## liquidsoaplady (Jul 2, 2015)

To achieve a nice thick shower gel, (honey like consistency) every time use a formulation high in soft oils.

For example

10% coconut oil
90% olive oil (use a soft oil high in oleic acid, as this will produce a more stable, longer lasting foam, eg: sweet almond, olive, canola)

Cook the paste, when it comes time to dilute the paste, use 1.5 pounds of water per pound of paste.

If you have 6 pounds of paste you would use 1.5 x 6 = 9.6 pounds of distilled water which equals 144 ounces. 

Before adding the paste to the boiling dilution water, add 3 oz of borax, as this acts as an emulsifier, foam booster as well as water softener.

Dissolve the paste with the lid on the pot at a low simmer, stir to help dissolve clumps. 

To get a snapshot of how thick your cooled soap will be you can get a measuring cup or spoon. Place it in the freezer. When it's cold take it out and spoon some on top of the measuring cup or get a spoonful of the hot soap, place plastic wrap over the soap. Let it cool and this will give you a good indication of how thick your finished soap will be.

Keep boiling until your sample is the thickness you want. 

This works every time! 

Hope this helps! 

Honey


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jul 3, 2015)

Sounds interesting. 

Borax is a controlled substance over this side of the pond - any suggestions on how to do this without it?


----------



## liquidsoaplady (Jul 3, 2015)

What a shame, borax is a naturally occurring mineral, and is no more toxic than table salt. Anything can be harmful when too much is ingested.

OK enough of the ranting..........

Just omit the borax, using a high percentage of soft oils will still achieve the desired effect, but A LOT of dilution water will be needed. 

Experiment......others use glycerin in place of distilled water. Use glycerin at a ratio of 3:1 for your lye solution, mixing the two together, then heating to dissolve the lye flakes. 

This may achieve the same effect as using borax, though I have not tried it. 

Good luck..............


The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Sounds interesting.
> 
> Borax is a controlled substance over this side of the pond - any suggestions on how to do this without it?


----------

